# CU Portishead Esplanade (Somerset)



## jagmanx (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello,
Anyone used this please looking to stay for  2 nights in April.

All comments gratefully received


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 10, 2017)

We have used it, out of season, so parked parallel to the road, not in the marked herringbone spaces. Even then it was quite busy with people driving/walking etc. but was fine. I wouldn't want to stay in the same position for the whole day - let alone 2. Hoping you will be moving around during your 2 nights?


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 10, 2017)

*Thanks and yes I agree*



st3v3 said:


> We have used it, out of season, so parked parallel to the road, not in the marked herringbone spaces. Even then it was quite busy with people driving/walking etc. but was fine. I wouldn't want to stay in the same position for the whole day - let alone 2. Hoping you will be moving around during your 2 nights?



Thanks Steve,

That is helpful

Yes we are out of season..... as I am sure you noted.
We would only overnight there between say 5pm and 10am.
Maybe less time depending on ......... 
As you suggest move off during the day


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm sure you'll be fine. If you don't like the look of it there are places in and around Martingale way you can park, even more so on the weekend. One of the businesses has signs up saying you can park anytime outside of 0730-1830 Monday to Friday. CCTV for security too.

That puts you right near the marina etc, but not really on a through route.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 10, 2017)

I was there a month ago and it's fine I too parked parallel to the pavement fab undisturbed night.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 10, 2017)

*Even better*



st3v3 said:


> I'm sure you'll be fine. If you don't like the look of it there are places in and around Martingale way you can park, even more so on the weekend. One of the businesses has signs up saying you can park anytime outside of 0730-1830 Monday to Friday. CCTV for security too.
> 
> That puts you right near the marina etc, but not really on a through route.



We have friends who live in the flats in the Marina complex but overlooking Bottelino's.

Normally we meet for lunch but maybe park up after 18:30 and have an evening meal....CCTV being a real bonus.
We also use the Hall and Woodhouse pub .
Weekends even better !!!

Thanks again


----------



## KazikTV (Jan 18, 2018)

We spent a few nights there in our MPV (picking up friends from airport early morning so decided to sleep somewhere nearby). Very busy during the day (swimming pool and lots of exercising stuff nearby). However street lights are switched off at 11:30pm and that's when all the kids arrive - boy racers driving their cars with malfunctioned exhausts, lots of drunk teenagers. When some of them started to jump on (their own) cars we decided to move on. There is a carpark closer to town centre near Lidl and Subway - just be carefull as that carpark has 3 sections - one is for 3 hour only, another is paid, and the third part which actually is in the middle has no signs at all - and that's where we slept with no problems (propably 3 different owners of those carparks). It is town centre (Lidl, Subway and pub nearby) so it will be busy from the early morning hours but much safer place to sleep than Esplanade.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 18, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Hello,
> Anyone used this please looking to stay for  2 nights in April.
> 
> All comments gratefully received



Stayed 3 days ago great location.


----------



## Mike Young (Jan 18, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Hello,
> Anyone used this please looking to stay for  2 nights in April.
> 
> All comments gratefully received



We stay there quite often, when visiting a friend who lives locally.  We've always parked parallel to the road with no probs. Every now and again we have had a small amount of late night disturbance with boy racers, noisy exhausts and music. Of late theres been a higher police presence, with a patrol car passing through and I think theres been a reduction in late night activity.


----------



## mickymost (Jan 20, 2018)

We stayed here last year 2017 in April and were a target for the local youth who had great delight in banging on our van Hymer sides over a night we were attacked three times on one night by different hooligans.

WE WONT BE STAYING HERE AGAIN SO BEWARE


----------



## GinaRon (Jan 20, 2018)

We stayed there last year and it was fine - very windy but fine.  It is busy during day with dog walkers and such but we enjoyed staying there.


----------

